

The 5 things you should know to avoid reading unuseful articles - amiune
http://hernan.amiune.com/blog/entry/the-5-things-you-should-know-to-avoid-reading-unuseful-articles

======
autotravis
oops: " _4._ List and enumerations of things you have to know or do are one of
the number one scams in order to attract you to read something. They are
short, easy to read, they give you the sensation you have learned something
and their algorithm or recipe form make them look as mathematically rigorous."

------
seppo0010
That is pretty meta.

